# Uncomfortable/bloated/tight feeling



## greenie

I'm only 20 weeks and SO uncomfortable. Sometimes I feel like my skin is going to burst. My belly has started to round underneath my boobs which makes it all feel so tight. There are days when it doesn't feel this bad, and my tummy is not as hard. Why is this? Will it ease off or get worse? I can't believe I have several months to go! 
Anybody else feel/felt like this?!?


----------



## lizziedripping

Aww hun, I'm sorry to say that this is completely normal for twins - and only gets more so as the pregnancy progresses.

I had constant BH contractions from 20wks, and bump was massive very early on - that said, they were monster weights by the time I delivered at 38wks. Hang in there - it is tough, but so worth it when you finally get to meet bubbas :hugs:


----------



## aiwah

I guess it depends on how the babies are lying and also I think the tightening might be the beginning of Braxton Hicks. I started getting that around 20 weeks, especially in the evenings and my bump would get really hard and tight and uncomfortable. Just have to try and relax and let it pass. Other times, if the babies are lying in a funny position, they can stretch the uterus and put pressure on the muscles.

I've found that rubbing bump (with or without moisturiser) sometimes helps and also calms the babies a bit.

Take it easy and hope things settle down a bit on the discomfort front!


----------



## chetnaz

Its very normal hun, in fact I posted a similar thread weeks ago, asking the same questions. It almost feels like your skin is going to rip open from the pressure and tightness doesnt it?! Im afraid it'll only get worse as they grow. My bump is now constantly leaning towards the right as the twins seem to like positioning themselves under my ribs on the right hand side. Its sooo uncomfortable and just looks weird! Im sure twin one has turned to transverse position again. i find that rubbing my bump seems to help and it settles them down a bit. x


----------



## greenie

Thanks everyone for replying. I guessed it was normal, and not overjoyed at hearing it only gets worse! Eating seems like such a chore. There's just not enough room in there! I think I've been a right moaning minnie this pregnancy, it's just been such hard work from the start with about 2 weeks after the sickness eased off and this, where I felt ok. Oh well. Anyway, thanks for lending an ear!


----------



## Deux

Yeah, I feel like this too! I'm 22 weeks now..it feels like they are stretching out sideways already! I had a terrible pain above my belly button when the top popped out earlier this week, but it is better now. The worst has been hip and low back pain. I understand your feeling though, it can be scary to think how much bigger the bump will get!


----------

